# suurina levyinä



## akana

What is the meaning of _suurina levyinä_?

Context from a children's book:
_Talven aikana vanuttunut turkki lähtee suurina levyinä._

(Turkki juuri kerittiin pässistä ja kudotaan villapaidaksi tulevaksi talveksi.)


----------



## Gavril

akana said:


> What is the meaning of _suurina levyinä_?
> 
> Context from a children's book:
> _Talven aikana vanuttunut turkki lähtee suurina levyinä._
> 
> (Turkki juuri kerittiin pässistä ja kudotaan villapaidaksi tulevaksi talveksi.)



The word _levy _can mean "sheet (of metal, glass etc.)", so perhaps _suuri levy _means "a large sheet of wool".

What does _lähtee _mean here? Does it mean "lähtee sieltä, jossa se vanutettiin (ladosta, jne.)"?


----------



## akana

Gavril said:


> The word _levy _can mean "sheet (of metal, glass etc.)", so perhaps _suuri levy _means "a large sheet of wool".
> 
> What does _lähtee _mean here? Does it mean "lähtee sieltä, jossa se vanutettiin (ladosta, jne.)"?



I think lähteä is used more figuratively here. Something akin to "lähteä lentoon" (to take off, or succeed), maybe?

Then again, most of the google hits do look like very concrete references to, for example, peeling sheets of paint.

The line in question is not dialogue, but is followed by the following dialogue:
"Katso Vanttu miten hieno talvihattu." (Kuvassa äiti pelleilee pitämällä turkkia päässä.)
"Ota se pois, sinä olet kamalan näköinen."


----------



## Hakro

akana said:


> _Talven aikana vanuttunut turkki lähtee suurina levyinä._


I'd translate it like this:

_The fur snarled / tangled during the winter gets off in large sheets.

_(If you ever  have sheared a sheep or seen a sheep sheared you'll know what this means.)


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> I'd translate it like this:
> 
> _The fur snarled / tangled during the winter gets off in large sheets.
> 
> _(If you ever  have sheared a sheep or seen a sheep sheared you'll know what this means.)



What do you mean by "gets off"? Do you mean that the fur comes off in large sheets when the sheep is sheared?

If so, the English phrase for this is "come off" rather than "get off".

Kiitos muuten selkeytyksestä.


----------



## akana

Kiitos vastauksista! Turns out that "suurina levyinä" wasn't the only confusing part. I think I finally got it, though:

"The wool, having becoming entangled over the (previous) winter, comes off in large sheets."

Is this right? I kept reading "talven aikana" as meaning "tulevan talven aikana," which really alters the interpretation.


----------

